# 50 litre RUB?



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Does anyone know dimensions of a 50l RUB? (in inches!)


----------



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

26.5 x 17 x 9 external
24.5 x 15.25 x 8.5 internal


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

just for future reference all the dimensions for all boxs acn be found at Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range (dont buy on here tho postage is murder)


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

If postage is murder then what is petrol costs to the shop and parking?? :devil::devil:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

cervantes said:


> If postage is murder then what is petrol costs to the shop and parking?? :devil::devil:


just use a website with cheaper postage :whistling2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

cervantes said:


> If postage is murder then what is petrol costs to the shop and parking?? :devil::devil:


 
everythings on the up, tbh i wouldnt be suprised if we followed the americans and went into a state of recession. postal prices are due to go up, as somert about it costs the RM more to handle mail, so now the price is of the dimensions and weight.


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

anyone after RUB's should just go staples, they are the cheapest shop to buy from i have found so when you have paid postage you may aswell just pop down the retail park or wherever your nearest staples is and they always have plenty of stock.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

argos is cheapest for the 50l one, at £9.99 .. or they were last time I looked. 

we go to staples for all the others...


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

sami said:


> argos is cheapest for the 50l one, at £9.99 .. or they were last time I looked.
> 
> we go to staples for all the others...


yep still tenner :no1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

To be honest the postage isn't THAT bad. I just made a £90 order and the postage was only a tenner. Thats quite good considering the bulk of the items being shipped.


----------



## o0oTonyo0o (Feb 26, 2008)

cbmark said:


> yep still tenner :no1:


Hiya mark, did you ever go to that storage place next to McDonald on Ozzy Park Rd?

I'm just wondering because I got an 08 Royal hatchling and i'm looking to get another tub for him, he's in a large flat faunarium at the mo, but i feel he could do with some more space so I can add all my decorations!

Cheers bud!


----------

